# First blood for my new Titanium Gig = 22" Flattie



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Had a go for a little while last night broke the new Gig in right with a 22"er and 4 more to go with her :thumbsup: I thought it would tear the lid off my cooler trying to get her off. With any of Jims barbed gigs, once I see one barb all the way through a flounder I am then certain without doubt that fish is going to be dinner.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Perfect hit!*

Hey Mike, 
looks of the flounder you hit them in just the right place, no Sand it that meat !!!!!!!!!!!! Good eatin :thumbsup:


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I cannot WAIT to move down there and do this MAN that has got to be fun.

I have a recipe for Flounder stuffed with shrimp and crab that will knock your socks off, you take me out to do this I will make it for you!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Good Eats right there for certain.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.
Flatties....it's what's for dinner.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Supernice on the flatties, must be nice! lol


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Titanium gig?! fancy! I need one of those for gigging off my paddle board!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice flatties. Thanks for the report.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Linda said:


> Titanium gig?! fancy! I need one of those for gigging off my paddle board!


That would be awesome! Gonna be hard topping that sailfish catch though :notworthy:


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Nice work!*

Are you using the Boutwell Bamboo handle?


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

jigmaster said:


> Are you using the Boutwell Bamboo handle?


You know it, I Love them too! I need to pick up a couple more. I have two more heads I need to put on handles.

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------

